# LUMS or MBBS



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

I got into LUMS Mashallah.
Is LUMS better (bio or EE) or MBBS.

P.S dont tell me to follow my interest. I have interest in both things.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Me too same situation,what to do?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

both are equally good........simple 'MBBS' holds no importance now-a-days, after 5 years MBBS, be mentally prepared for atleast 3-4 years of specialization & work experience.........only then you will be able to earn a handsome amount of money.

whereas i know ppl graduating from LUMS EE & just after 4 years of engineering, they are earning alot in multi-national companies, after all they have degree from best institute of Pakistan.


----------



## Tofayel (May 6, 2011)

Yes without specialization, now difficult to success in medical field.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't you think its unfair for doctors everywhere in his world. For engineering it is just 4-5 yrs of hard work and then you are done for your whole life and if its from a well-known insititute then there is absolutuly no problem but for doctors we spend day and night studying and then after studying there is housejobs that are ranging from 24hrs duty to sometimes 38 hrs. Then what reward do we get by doing this, I know if we think from ethical pioint of view then we are helping the humanity but we should be getting the more than this


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> Don't you think its unfair for doctors everywhere in his world. For engineering it is just 4-5 yrs of hard work and then you are done for your whole life and if its from a well-known insititute then there is absolutuly no problem but for doctors we spend day and night studying and then after studying there is housejobs that are ranging from 24hrs duty to sometimes 38 hrs. Then what reward do we get by doing this, I know if we think from ethical pioint of view then we are helping the humanity but we should be getting the more than this


absolutely right..!


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Well you are right myctoRule to an extent but I beg to differ you somewhat.In this world "there is no gain without pain".Engineers obviously get jobs and admission relatively easily BUT the financial benefits and respect in society which doctors get is simply unmatchable.In US there is a common saying that"A doctor s starting salary is an engineer s last salary".In USA and Canada I have seen doctors making around 1-3 million US/Canadian $/year,whereas I have never seen any engineer getting such salary,though the CEOs are an exception ,but remember there is only one CEO in a company and not every CEO is an engineer.I do agree that doctors need to work a lot harder than engineers but in case if your are earning almost 5-10 times more than them then you should be ready to put that much hard work.

Another point I would like to stress here is that medicine is a profession which is religiously "dedicated" to "dedication" and motivation.Usually US Ivy League Med school try to find dedication and motivation ,above all, in their potential students as its a so long,laborious,time consuming and hard working profession that ONLY dedicated,resilient and determined people could make to the end.I would like to conclude my paragraph on these words "As a doctor you spend initial years of life in such a way which most people wont ,to lead the rest of your lives in such a way that most people cant"


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

You are absolutely right Muaaz but i am actually comparing Pakistani MBBS doctors to Pakistani engineers. They complete their degree before Doctors and starts gaining experience and earning money and at the same time if we compare doctors then they are still studying by spending money, nothing is coming back to them and they are unable to support anyone rather they are on someone else's support eg parents or loans from the government. This is the main reason I have seen people changing their minds towards medicine because they have family to look for and they are in urgent need of money, how long are parents going to support them and if we are studying on self-finance or in private college, then its really hard for the people living in Pakistani to keep up with the fee structure.
Talking about Canada and US, first of all its really hard to get into med school and then find a suitable job, whereas engineers have lots of opportunities because they are in developed countries and everything runs on machinery, oil and gas. But it is not arguable that if you succeed in making to the med school and earning a MD degree then you are having an upper edge to an engineer but out of 300 students most probably 50 make it to that level each year. Now the question is how to return the money that was taken as a loan from the government for all those years they were studying in University and I guess it is large amount. So my point is that they are pretty much getting the same amount of pay as an engineer at the end after paying loans and taxes.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah your opinion is very correct in Pakistan s perspective as doctors after doing MBBS there are simply nowhere as compared to engineers but I would just like to contribute a little .Infact for engineers a reputed university is more important than anything whereas in medicine ,your training and your personal efforts after MBBS contribute more, as long as you graduate from a FAIMER recognized university .An engineer graduating from LUMS cannot be compared from a one getting a degree from an unreputed private engineering university.In addition due to recession and tight job market bachelors degree only is not sufficient for engineers now and they also need to go for an M.Sc or MBA in order to land on a good job as in the absence of a masters degree they might get an entry level job but if they need to progress further in their career ,to a senior level position, it will be very difficult for them to do so without a masters degree.


----------

